# ID



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

During last night inspection I found a nice yellow nudi and a crab, the nudi is not the one that eats zoas but I would like to make sure is safe to have it,and the crab seem to have light purple claws with black tips..


























Any info is apreciated


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

stone crab?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not sure of the nudi but for the crab, your are better off keeping it out of the main aquarium. Pointy tipped claws are rarely a good sign for a reef safe crab. 

I have that same crab that has a body diameter 4". I discovered it tearing down a client's 300gal (moving) last Dec. Corals and fish were all present and accounted for over the 2 years that the system was running but then again, the client was a heavy feeder.

Presently the crab is living in a 15gal and I can tell you that I don't feed nearly as much and any undesirable hitch hiker crabs that I have thrown in there have never been seen again.

JM2C/E


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I caught the crab in my sump- fuge on top on the cheato.
Still dont know what to do with the nudi it looks so nice but I still have not ID it...
Would be nice to have a tank with just crabs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What does your wife say when you tell her "honey I brought home crabs"


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> What does your wife say when you tell her "honey I brought home crabs"


Lol I just dont tell her


----------

